# 2016 Rogue "pop" noise



## Rogue (May 19, 2014)

Anyone else have the "pop" noise that is happening when driving at slow speeds and making a turn? I took it back to the dealership (only 1 month old and less than 650 miles) and told it is a known issue and because of the amount of complaints Nissan has issued a bulletin about it and they are working on the issue. I don't understand why they wouldn't tell you about that when you buy a new vehicle or now I have to drive around with this annoying noise on a brand new vehicle...


----------



## jb100908 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Nissan Rogue Pop Noise when Turning*



Rogue said:


> Anyone else have the "pop" noise that is happening when driving at slow speeds and making a turn? I took it back to the dealership (only 1 month old and less than 650 miles) and told it is a known issue and because of the amount of complaints Nissan has issued a bulletin about it and they are working on the issue. I don't understand why they wouldn't tell you about that when you buy a new vehicle or now I have to drive around with this annoying noise on a brand new vehicle...


YES! I'm having the same problem. 2016 Rogue SV. Got it in January and it's been doing this since the day I got it. At first I noticed it more when backing up & cutting the wheel to the left. Now it's every slow moving turn I make to the left. Sounds like this car is 90 years old and crackling it's way through the day. Dealership has told me they can't replicate the noise. Am trying to get someone to take a drive WITH me so that they get to enjoy it firsthand.


----------



## Ledorio (Oct 22, 2016)

*2016 Nissan Pathfinder SV*

I too have this popping sound when turning specially to the left on my 2016 Pathfinder SV I purchased February and it has only 4980 miles on it. It's either coming form the front passenger and at times on the rear passenger side. I thought at first its the transmission but sounds like more of the suspension spring or strut.


----------



## btaryag (Nov 21, 2016)

Having the same issue with my 2016 Rogue. Dealer fixed it once, and when the issue came back 500 miles later they said Nissan is aware of the problem and "they're looking into it", so for now they're not repairing it.


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

I had this on my 2016 Rogue SV with 1800miles and the fix was to completely replace the front end suspension components. The dealer said that the Nissan it's not approving any other the fix for any other Rogues and I gather they've had quite a few.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## btaryag (Nov 21, 2016)

I didn't understand - Nissan is approving completely replacing the front end suspension, or they are not approving it?


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

According to my dealer, my 2016 Rogue was the last one Nissan approved a complete suspension replacement for them. From there on out, all of the other Rogues will be waiting for Nissan to "look into it" as what exactly parts might be failing. 

Needless to say replacing the front end suspension fixed the noise.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

btaryag said:


> I didn't understand - Nissan is approving completely replacing the front end suspension, or they are not approving it?


Per my dealer Nissan is no longer approving it until they know exactly what is failing.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Do either of you guys have any actual information as to what the problem is and what actual parts may have been replaced? Why would they replace a control arm or sway bar if the parts are not defective? What you guys describe sounds like an upper strut mount. To replace it they would have to remove and then disassemble the strut assembly,but that is by no "replacing the entire front suspension. So if you could be so kind why not tell everyone what was actually replaced and is written down on the invoice or work order for your vehicle.
To the bests of my knowledge there is nothing new or innovative in the Rogue's suspension, I do not understand this complete mystery crap on the part of the dealerships.


----------



## PissedNissanOwner (Apr 5, 2017)

I have the same problem. Took it to the dealership 6 times. They replaced the spring, the struts, the upper mount bearing, etc. The noise is still there. This is a piece of junk of a car that costs a lot of money and clonks like a carriage. Very very pissed at this entire situation and Nissans' attitude about it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its a shame no one else who had the problem could be bothered to inform others as to what was required to fix it. Still considering the number of these on the roads its not a frequent issue. I somehow doubt your dealer is really replacing anything, if you have the option bring it to another who may have a more competent service department. I still maintain its most likely the upper strut mount. Good luck with it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is some reading for you so you can better understand the problem. Its not that your vehicle is a piece of junk, its just that yours unfortunately got a defective part installed.

https://www.kyb.com/knowledge-center/shocks-101/what-strut-mounts-do/


----------



## Wfk (Aug 25, 2017)

Same problem. Took in to dealership. They scheduled to replace the front struts bearings. Hope this will fix the noise.


----------



## Viparo (Jan 30, 2018)

*Service Bulletin Fix for Popping issue....*

TSB ID: NTB15-062c


----------



## Viparo (Jan 30, 2018)

*Fix for Popping noise (Tech Bulletin)*

TSB ID: NTB15-062c addresses this issue. 

Notify dealer of this bulletin, they should fix it.

Hope this helps


----------

